# Whitbeard & Jozu vs. Shanks & Mihawk



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Whitebeard & Jozu vs. Shanks & Mihawk*

No Restriction
Distance : 30 M
In Character
Location : Fishman Island
Pre-time skip / 2 years before Marineford

who wins ?


----------



## Amol (Mar 11, 2015)

Swordsman wins obviously.
Jozu is mid diff fight remaining three.
High diff for Swordsman at worst .


----------



## Yuki (Mar 11, 2015)

Depends if Shanks can hold WB off long enough or if Jozu can hold Mihawk off long enough with advantage.

First one to lose one member losses.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Mar 11, 2015)

Which WB is this? MF WB (old and sick) or old, not sick, WB (like the type who rescued ace or clashed with shanks?)


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Which WB is this? MF WB (old and sick) or old, not sick, WB (like the type who rescued ace or clashed with shanks?)



2 years before MF.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Mar 11, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> 2 years before MF.



I see. The question is if Jozu can defend himself from sword slashes by stronger haki users than him who bypass his fruit completely. Well I say he loses to Mihawk before Shanks loses to WB.

Mihawk and shanks take this I guess.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll go with the WSS and 2ndWSS high diff too. Jozu is the weak link here.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 11, 2015)

The two top tiers or the one top tier and one high tier? Take your pick.


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Bishies win


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 11, 2015)

Shanks ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) diff


----------



## R o r o n o a Z o r o (Mar 11, 2015)

_Shanks beats Old WB and Mihawk beats Jozu. It doesn't matter if he's healthy, Old Wb would still loses to Shanks.    _


----------



## Kai (Mar 11, 2015)

Whitebeard and Jozu win if they go into individual fights imo. If it's a dual fight, Shanks & Mihawk win this with potentially greater synergy.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mihawk is much more skilled in sword techniques, while Shanks has superior Haki / strength / durability etc.

I don't think Mihawk can even harm Diamond man to be honest, Shanks maybe with his gigantic Haki level or with backhand of his sword since Shanks should be pretty strong as well ....

Team 1 should win with high diffs.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 11, 2015)

Shanks and Mihawk definitely wins. 

Shanks an Yonkou like just like WB, they would be stalling each other while Mihawk finish off Jozu and assisst Shanks and takes down WB.


----------



## Venom (Mar 11, 2015)

Shanks and Mihawk


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wave said:


> while Mihawk finish off Jozu



Care to explain ?


----------



## Venom (Mar 11, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Mihawk is much more skilled in sword techniques, *while Shanks has superior Haki / strength / durability etc.*



This statement is completely baseless.
There is nothing factual which could support this argument.
You could say that this is how you believe it is but anything more than that is mostly pure speculation.



> I don't think Mihawk can even harm Diamond man to be honest, Shanks maybe with his gigantic Haki level or with backhand of his sword since Shanks should be pretty strong as well ....
> 
> Team 1 should win with high diffs.



Why do you think that Mihawk can't harm him?
I don't know if you have realised this yet but Oda introduced Haki so these problems, where someone is  heavily disadvantaged against another one cause of DF Hax, even though both characters are at a comparable "power level", can be avoided.


----------



## Magentabeard (Mar 11, 2015)

Shanks beats Whitebeard and Mihawk beats Jozu.


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 11, 2015)

Jozu loses ffaster than Shanks/Mihawk.
Then they gangbang WB for the win.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 11, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Care to explain ?



Because Mihawk is stronger.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> This statement is completely baseless.
> There is nothing factual which could support this argument.
> You could say that this is how you believe it is but anything more than that is mostly pure speculation.
> 
> ...



1- You don't know what Haki is ; It is not canceling DF powers, capturing real body is only works for Logia, Diamond Man = Paramecia, and like Buggy, Mihawk isn't going to cut him.

2- Shanks stopped Whitebeard's bisento and Akainu's magma fist, Mihawk has nothing to compare to this, rather than Crocodile with hook clashing with his sword (lol)

I don't believe some people really believes the idea that Mihawk is much more powerful than Vista, and then Jozu (who is more powerful than Vista) that the idea of Mihawk can mid-diff Jozu is beyond ridiculous, and only comes from Zoro / Mihawk fanboys.

Mihawk has no Haki feat, while Jozu has Aokiji bleeding Haki feat, and he was going to kill Crocodile with lol-stomp if not for Doflamingo's interfere.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 11, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> 1- You don't know what Haki is ; It is not canceling DF powers, capturing real body is only works for Logia, Diamond Man = Paramecia, and like Buggy, Mihawk isn't going to cut him.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Nope.


Erkan12 said:


> 2- Shanks stopped Whitebeard's bisento and Akainu's magma fist, Mihawk has nothing to compare to this



And nope.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol.

Did he break Luffy's rubber ? Luffy is still rubber, it only hurts, and Haki is still not canceling DF powers, means he can't cut Jozu or Buggy, if not, their power would be like a trash in new world where almost everyone is using Haki.

_Mihawk fails to cut Paramecia Buggy with Haki ;_


How is cutting power = physical strength, do you think Jozu / Whitebeard / Garp can cut that because they are physically strong ? You make no sense, gtfo.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 11, 2015)

Issho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is more impressive.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 11, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Did he break Luffy's rubber ? Luffy is still rubber, it only hurts, and Haki is still not canceling DF powers, means he can't cut Jozu or Buggy, if not, their power would be like a trash in new world where almost everyone is using Haki.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Erkan12 said:


> How is cutting power = physical strength?


While technique was a factor in that feat, if Mihawk didn't have monstrous physical strength, he shouldn't have been able to cut that iceberg no matter how good a swordsman he was.


Wave said:


> This is more impressive.


I'm not trying to argue that it's more impressive. He's arguing that Shanks has better physical strength, and that no feat Mihawk has comes close to matching one blow from Whitebeard's bisento (when they weren't aiming to fight) or stopping an attack from an injured Akainu aimed at Coby, which is baseless. That's all.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Mar 11, 2015)

Mihawk: "I wonder how big the distance between us is."

*sends air slash at WB* 

Jozu jumps in the way and tries to stop it.

Meanwhile Mihawk fires three more times.

Jozu is send flying.

Shanks: "I'd say above five kilometres."

Jozu drowns because he left the bubble.

Whitebeard loses to the team.



Disclaimer: This was a slightly exaggerated version of my take on this fight, but it would be something along those lines.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 12, 2015)

Shanks and Mihawk win with mid to high (closer to high than mid) difficulty, IMO.  Mihawk defeats Jozu with around mid difficulty.  Maybe mid to high (closer to mid than high) difficulty.  Shanks defeats Old Whitebeard with around high difficulty.  Maybe high to extremely high difficulty.


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> How is cutting power = physical strength, do you think Jozu / Whitebeard / Garp can cut that because they are physically strong ? You make no sense, gtfo.



It's a combination of strength + swordsmanship skill. Give Garp Yoru and he couldn't replicate that feat, simply because he lacks the necessary level of skill despite possessing the appropriate amount of strength. Give Tashigi Yoru and she'd also be unable to replicate because vice versa.


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2015)

Swordsmen win.


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 12, 2015)

Mihawk said in previous chapters that sword breaking was a shame to a swordsman adding that COA should be controlled well enough to avoid this and thus implying that COA is a great part in the swordsmanship title. His COA is probably among the best in the world as the world greatest swordsman at this point. He'd probably cut down Jozu faster than the time it would take WB to defeat Shanks, ending up in a rapid 2 on 1 where the swordsmen would win


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Mar 12, 2015)

I personally think very highly of Jozu and recognize that Mihawk doesn't match up well with him. That being said, the latter should still take Jozu down before WB beats Shanks. Mihawk will have his hands full but will eventually prevail and proceed to finish WB w/ Red headed step child. Good match


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mihawk needed at least 5 chapter for beating Vista, if not high-extreme diffs.

And do you guys know that Jozu > Vista right ? 

Mihawk isn't even trying to fight against Diamond Jozu...

[YOUTUBE]4F4Xye3XSLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 14, 2015)

lol @ using chapters to gauge strength


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 14, 2015)

Jozu is the weakest by a fair margin.

The crux.

Shanks and Mihawk duo sexy WB


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> lol @ using chapters to gauge strength



More like lol at using the anime to gauge strength.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Freechoice (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, he has a gorgeous face; thanks for pointing that out.

Not sure how that's relevant though


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Mihawk needed at least 5 chapter for beating Vista, if not high-extreme diffs.


Lol he'd low-mid diff him. There is a reason Vista wasn't a contender for his title. Hell even Vista's own databook says he is no match for Mihawk


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> Lol he'd low-mid diff him. There is a reason Vista wasn't a contender for his title. Hell even Vista's own databook says he is no match for Mihawk



What databook, Lmafo, same databook says Sabo is alive and Luffy = Zoro ...

If you think Mihawk can low-diff Vista, then you better stop reading this series.


This is how Mihawk gets high tier treatment ;


----------



## King plasma (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't tell if Erkan is retarded or trolling? Maybe both


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2015)

Swordsman win, Jozu is the weak link.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mihawk is the weak link.

This is a high tier treatment from 5.division commander Vista ;


Imagine what Jozu would do to him...


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Mihawk is the weak link.
> 
> This is a high tier treatment from 5.division commander Vista ;
> 
> ...





Yea and on the same page Curiel said that he won't let WB and Ace die. What happened? You know it better.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Yea and on the same page Curiel said that he won't let WB and Ace die. What happened? You know it better.



 your reply was lol worthy...


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> your reply was lol worthy...




Ofc it was, it's also just to kill some time.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 15, 2015)

Individually:

WB would very high to extreme diff Shanks.
Mihawk would mid-high diff Jozu.

____

Logically after defeating Jozu, Mihawk joins WB vs Shanks and together they mid-high diffs WB.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 15, 2015)

_Mihawk being unable to cut Diamond is a possibility. There was some foreshadowing after Zoro cut down Mr1 that made it seem cutting Diamond would be the ultimate benchmark for a swordsman. That said though, we can't really argue that's the case without further evidence and credit should be given to the overall stronger side without dwelling on something that can't be proved either way at this point in time. Whitebeard is the strongest guy here, Shanks as well probably has an edge over the MF admirals, Mihawk should be more or less in line with them, while Jozu was shown without a doubt to not be quite at that level. Shanks and Mihawk should win, though Whitebeard is a monster and him going all out in a healthy state can be extremely dangerous for any opponent as seen with his outburst against Akainu._


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Mihawk being unable to cut Diamond is a possibility. _



High possibility, for example Zoro didn't even try to cut Kairoseki (it is equal to diamond in terms of hardness) bars at Dressrosa IIRC.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> High possibility, for example Zoro didn't even try to cut Kairoseki (it is equal to diamond in terms of hardness) bars at Dressrosa IIRC.



_That's true, and it would make a better argument for Zoro being unable to cut diamond at this point in time. Even if one would acknowledge cutting diamond as the most difficult test for a swordsman, and it would be fair to do so until something else is portrayed as more impressive in that sense, it's more difficult to properly argue that the swordsman that is second to none is unable to pass that test. I would not agree with someone that says Mihawk's title guarantees for his ability to cut diamond either, but it's a strong enough argument to accept that as a real possibility until more evidence points in either direction and  find it more appropriate to simply go by the overall strength of the two sides in this match-up for now._


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 15, 2015)

Haki allows to hit the real body regardless of the devil fruit properties. It's something different when talking about kairoseki which are actual solid materials. Besides, i don't know why Luffy could not destroy the wall instead of the bars himself, so it could have also been another moment of PIS more than anything else


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> Haki allows to hit the real body regardless of the devil fruit properties. It's something different when talking about kairoseki which are actual solid materials. Besides, i don't know why Luffy could not destroy the wall instead of the bars himself, so it could have also been another moment of PIS more than anything else



Haki isn't canceling DF powers, and real body is only for logia, paramecia and zoan already have tangible bodies. For example, you can't break Rubber Luffy's bones with Haki, you need Darkness Logia to do that, that is why someone like Crocodile shocked when he see Luffy get bleed with a crush to stone. No matter what, Haki can't nullify DF powers, and more importantly, Jozu has Haki as well.

Paramecia Buggy is another example, Mihawk said that he clad his sword with Haki all time, 



yet he failed to cut Buggy. 



Shanks also says no one can cut Buggy, and Buggy (who has knowledge about Haki) also is confident enough to attack Mihawk, which only proves that you can't cut Paramecia Buggy, same with Diamond Jozu.


----------



## UchihaDragonslayer (Mar 15, 2015)

Team 2
Shanks> Whitebeard
Mihawk> Jozu

Team 2 has a stronger team altogethor. Mihawk is the best swordsman and would beat Jozu. Shanks is yonko level and Whitebeard is not in his prime.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 15, 2015)

Mihawk could solo both

1shots Jozu with haki

then just blitz WB and kill him with his knife

WB's haki was shit he couldnt even sense Squardo coming


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk could solo both
> 
> 1shots Jozu with haki
> 
> ...



This is 2 years before Marineford WB, who has sensed Ace in his sleep.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 15, 2015)

Mihawk>Jozu

Shanks<=Whitebeard, but Mihawk can finish off/help Shanks with WB.

Team 2 wins this with hard level of difficulty.


----------

